# [SOLVED] Sansa M230 doesn't display in MyComputer directory



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

OK, so I'm lagging - I still have Win-XP, and SP3. 
I just acquired a used Sansa M230 player which operates on AAA battery.

That was the attraction - because years ago I'd bought a $50 Creative MP3 player which I never used, then when I finally tried using it, I found it dead on me due to internal battery dying.

NOT worth it.

So I decided to risk a $10 used MP3 player operating on AAA.

It did not come with CD, nor USB cable. I rummaged in drawer, and found a little cable which fit into the Sansa-socket, with USB at other end. Upon inserting an AAA battery & pressing the white-oval MENU button, it lit up (for just a split second).

I downloaded the manual.

The manual states:

To transfer files to your player connect it to open USB port on your computer. Player will appear as a removable drive in Windows File Explorer.

Except its not appearing in the MyComputer directory.
I recently had this happen when buying Sandisk Orbit.
It failed to display on this same system, 
...so after lots of hassle the company replaced it with the Cruzer-Glide which was automatically recognized by my system..

So:

Is there any solution? Am I supposed to download some sort of driver to get the M230 to be recognized? If so, where can I download it from?
*IS THE BELOW SAFE TO DOWNLOAD??*
Download Sansa m200 Series MP3 Players Firmware for Windows 9X, Windows ME, Windows NT, Windows 2K, Windows XP, Windows 2003, Windows Vista, Windows XP 64 bit, Windows 2008, Windows Vista 64 bit, Windows 7, Windows 7 64 bit, Windows 8, Windows 8 64 b


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Sansa M230 doesn't display in MyComputer directory*

UPDATE:
I tried the above link - which rerouted me to an External-Mirror Link, which then displayed:

404 - File or directory not found.
The resource you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Sansa M230 doesn't display in MyComputer directory*

Hi Minni :wave:

Try this link here - *Link* for info about your Sansa-driver. Reading down the page, you'll see another link marked '*Sansa M200 series*' which will take you to the updater and instructions to manually install the drivers - Step 1 has a link for the actual driver :wink:


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Sansa M230 doesn't display in MyComputer directory*

WereBo thanks!
Uh oh, I'm wondering if I by mistake ruined it..

Because I failed to power off prior to connecting to computer.

So I had connected it, and then proceeded running the download.
The display appeared as per my below attachment.

When I'd click EXIT hoping I'd then be enabled to proceed, it just kept looping back to the attached display.

Also, when I tried Powering Off the player
...(by pressing the white Menu button)
...it just kept flashing between a lit-up LED screen with SanDisk Hype
...then back to a black-text SanDisk m200
(even when removing battery, the black-text remains on-screen)

I then tried Step 2, but nothing appeared in my Systray.
Not only that, but when I tried DELETING this:

SansaUpdaterInstall (from my Downloads files)

It refused to delete (access Denied)


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Sansa M230 doesn't display in MyComputer directory*

P.S. I also just now tried another tactic:

While the HOLD button was switched to the right (so the orange color proves its locked), and the player connected to the computer AND battery removed,

I waited a long time, while the forementioned attachment was displaying "Not Ready"

After waiting HOURS, the *not-ready* message continued displaying, and never changing.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Sansa M230 doesn't display in MyComputer directory*

I suspect you've just discovered why the last owner got rid of it, it's very likely to be faulty hardware. Unfortunately, it would cost more to ship it back and repair, than to buy a new one.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Sansa M230 doesn't display in MyComputer directory*

I see - WereBo, have you ever owned a Sansa M230 or M240?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Sansa M230 doesn't display in MyComputer directory*

No, when I use an MP3-player outside, I use the one built into my mobile-phone (not smart :grin. I've 'played' with several different models in the past (along with dismantling some dead ones, just for the experience) and weren't overly impressed with 'em, especially at the price for decent ones.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Sansa M230 doesn't display in MyComputer directory*

Oh well - same here...


----------

